# Save yourself 50 hours...



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

All the great operas in 10 minutes:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> All the great operas in 10 minutes:


It's funny and interesting but also made me angry.
What is left out is the music.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> It's funny and interesting but also made me angry.
> What is left out is the music.


I have to say I was bawling with laughter at the truthful bluntness of the Madama Butterfly and Tristan & Isolde treatments... Also, "these girls in a river have some gold and a dwarf steals it and makes a ring from it".... hahahaha
Thank god the plot is the LEAST important thing about opera...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I have to say I was bawling with laughter at the truthful bluntness of the Madama Butterfly and Tristan & Isolde treatments... Also, "these girls in a river have some gold and a dwarf steals it and makes a ring from it".... hahahaha
> Thank god the plot is the LEAST important thing about opera...


I guess it made me angry because my relationship with opera is quasi-religious.
But yes, it is hilarious!:lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thank you for this


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Half of me is laughing like hell:lol:.
The other half of me wants to choke this silly woman every time she mispronounces a character's name.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Talks too fast to follow... 

Not like I didn't write silly synopses


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> Talks too fast to follow...
> 
> Not like I didn't write silly synopses


Nobody can write synopses like you.



> La forza del destino
> 
> FATE! SILLY LIBRETTO! REVENGE! HALF-BREED! ANGST!
> 
> ...












Any more in the pipeline?


----------

